# Гемангиома



## Татьяна_23 (11 Июл 2006)

У меня обнаружили кроме межпозвонковых грыж, еще и гемангиому на позвоночнике. Что с этим можно сделать?:confused:


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (11 Июл 2006)

А зачем что-то с ней делать? Гемангиома не дает боли и крайне редко может давать осложнения в виде компрессионного перелома. Если есть большое желание «что-то с ней сделать», то можно прооперировать малоинвазивной техникой. Делается прокол к телу позвонка, в котором расположена гемангиома, и «зацементировать» её специальным цементом.


----------



## Татьяна_23 (12 Июл 2006)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):
			
		

> А зачем что-то с ней делать? Гемангиома не дает боли и крайне редко может давать осложнения в виде компрессионного перелома. Если есть большое желание «что-то с ней сделать», то можно прооперировать малоинвазивной техникой. Делается прокол к телу позвонка, в котором расположена гемангиома, и «зацементировать» её специальным цементом.


 


Дело в том, что, на позвоночнике сильно видно искривление (раньше еще было вокруг желтоватое пятно- теперь пропало, но искривление осталось). Я хочу иметь ровный позвоночник. Но на операцию я вряд-ли решусь. Неужели нет других способов?

Заранее спасибо за ответ


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (12 Июл 2006)

Мне сложно, не видя снимка, что-то комментировать. Какого характера и в каких плоскостях искривление? Гемангиома обычно не дает искривления. Представьте, пожалуйста, снимки на сайт, и тогда можно будет уже более предметно говорить, что за причина искривления.


----------

